# Schweiz und die Angler - mal hüh, mal hott.....



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2015)

*Schweiz und die Angler - mal hüh, mal hott.....
​*
Konnte man hier (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4259084#post4259084) die Schweizer noch loben dafür, dass sie die Entscheidung über das zurücksetzen von Fischen wieder dem Angler zugestanden haben, "schlagen" die Tierschützer jetzt zurück:
http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/we...rdert-fisch-verbot-fuer-kinder-id3690294.html

Sie wollen Kindern das Angeln verbieten, weil das töten von Fischen für Kinder "zu brutal" sei.
Die Replik des dortigen Verbandes (so bescheuert wie die teutonobürokratischen mit Angeln nur zum Verzehr und Ausbildung etc., statt eigenem Naturerleben):
http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/news/story/-Kinder-werden-durchs-Toeten-nicht-abgestumpft--16475971


Die Politiker scheinen aber in der Schweiz etwas weiter zu sein als die in Bürokrateutonien (oder als die Vertreter der organisierten Angelfischer) und nicht jedem Furz der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie hinter her zu hecheln..

Denn die machen klar, dass der Bund in der der Fischerei auch ein Chance sieht. 
Wie das Bundesamt für Lebensmittelsicherheit und Veterinärwesen (BLV) gegenüber dem «Tages-Anzeiger» mitteilte, müssten Fische zuerst gefangen und getötet werden, bevor man sie essen könne. 

Dies könne dazu beitragen, dass der Respekt gegenüber tierischem Leben zunimmt. 

Man gibt man die Verantwortung deshalb an die Eltern weiter, die entscheiden sollen, ob ein Kind mental reif genug sei, um beim Fangen und Töten eines Fisches dabei zu sein.

Der Ansatz, die Verantwortung zu den Menschen zurück zu geben, statt alles vom Veggieday bis hin zum Abknüppelgebot vorzuschreiben, gefällt mir, zugegeben, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. April 2015)

*AW: Schweiz und die Angler - mal hüh, mal hott.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie wollen Kindern das Angeln verbieten, weil das töten von Fischen für Kinder "zu brutal" sei.


In einer Zeit, wo Kinder auf die Frage wo denn das Steak her kommt mit "_aus dem Supermarkt_" antworten, kann eine solche Aussage nur kontraproduktiv sein.

Die Ernährung von Fleisch und Fisch gehört zu unserem Leben dazu. Also sollten wir den Kindern von Kleinauf auch beibringen, was "wirklich" in der Welt vor sich geht. Ihnen lehren damit richtig umzugehen. Ihnen Verantwortung beibringen und sie nicht vor Dingen schützen, die ihnen nur Steine in den Weg des Lebens stellen.

Wenn nicht als Kind, wann soll man es den Menschen dann beibringen?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Ansatz,. die Verantwortung zu den Menschen zurück zu geben, statt alles vom Veggieday bis hin zum Abknüppelgebot vorzuschreiben, gefällt mir, zugegeben, nicht schlecht.


Der einzig sinnvolle Weg.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. April 2015)

*AW: Schweiz und die Angler - mal hüh, mal hott.....*

Schau an,schau an..anstatt wie in D gewohnt,an der Realität vorbei aber dafür politisch korrekt vor div.Karren gespannt zu handeln, scheint es im Land der Eidgenossen mal wieder Entscheidungsträger mit Menschenverstand zu geben.

Die sogenannten Psychoexperten und ominösen Tierfreunde sollten dagegen mal beizeiten einen Blick in Tageszeitungen oder TV wagen.

Dagegen ist das angeblich ach so prägende meucheln beim fischen der reinste Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Schweiz und die Angler - mal hüh, mal hott.....*

Grundsätzlich macht es einerseits schon Sorgen, dass da militante Tierschützer und/ oder Rechtler selbst in der anglerfreundlichen Schweiz da so ein großes Gehör finden. Andererseits macht die Politikerreaktion etwas Mut. Bleibt dann noch zu hoffen, dass sich die Lobbyarbeit der Verbände dort etwas positiver auswirkt als hierzulande und sich dass dann "im Sand verlaufen wird"!


----------



## Andal (24. April 2015)

*AW: Schweiz und die Angler - mal hüh, mal hott.....*

@ Thomas:

Als Schwoob solltest du genauso gut wie ich wissen, dass es ein sinnloses Unterfangen ist, die Schweiz zu begreifen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Schweiz und die Angler - mal hüh, mal hott.....*

Man kann dabei durchaus lernen von denen:
Entweder wie die Bürokrateutonen und die organisierten Angelfischer jeden von der spendensammelnmden Schützerindustrie aufgehängten Gesslerhut grüßen - oder wie die freiheitsliebenderen Menschen dann doch lieber die Armbrust nehmen, statt sich vor dem Gesslerhut zu verbeugen..

Und dass Politik und Behörden in der Schweiz dem Schützerp..... da Schranken aufstellt, ist mehr als zu begrüßen..


----------



## wakko (24. April 2015)

*AW: Schweiz und die Angler - mal hüh, mal hott.....*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich macht es einerseits schon Sorgen, dass da militante Tierschützer und/ oder Rechtler selbst in der anglerfreundlichen Schweiz da so ein großes Gehör finden. Andererseits macht die Politikerreaktion etwas Mut. Bleibt dann noch zu hoffen, dass sich die Lobbyarbeit der Verbände dort etwas positiver auswirkt als hierzulande und sich dass dann "im Sand verlaufen wird"!


Ich denke nicht, das man überall von der angelfreundlichen Schweiz reden kann. Dort gibt es ähnliche Probleme wie in den Verordnungen der Bundesländer auf Kantonsebene. Der Thread "kuriose Regeln am Wasser" wird hier auf Kantonsebene bereits durchgeführt. Ale Beispiel nenne ich mal die Direktionsverordnung über die Fischerei (FiDV) im Kanton Bern :http://www.vol.be.ch/vol/de/index/natur/fischerei/rechtliche_grundlagen.assetref/dam/documents/VOL/LANAT/de/Natur/Fischerei/FiDV_Stand2015_VersionHomepage_d.pdf:

#q
Insgesamt sind solche Verordnungen kaum verständlich und schränken das Angeln extrem ein...


----------



## Deep Down (24. April 2015)

*AW: Schweiz und die Angler - mal hüh, mal hott.....*

Ich angel seit meiner Kindheit nun über 35 Jahre, bin mit 12 Jahren in einen Angelverein eingetreten, mein Bundeszentralregister enthielt und enthält gleichwohl keinerlei Eintragungen, habe ein abgeschlossenes Hochschulstudium, bin selbständig und führe auch sonst ein recht spießbürgerliches und harmonisches Leben.

Ich fühle mich durch Äußerungen solcher Naturschützer kriminalisiert!

Auch meine damaligen Angelkumpel sind Familienväter, treiben heute als Oberstudienrat sowie Prof. Dr.Dr. der Physik ebenfalls kein Unwesen,


----------



## Andal (24. April 2015)

*AW: Schweiz und die Angler - mal hüh, mal hott.....*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Auch meine damaligen Angelkumpel sind Familienväter, treiben heute als Oberstudienrat sowie Prof. Dr.Dr. der Physik ebenfalls kein Unwesen,



Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass sie ihre Studien beendet haben und wie normale Menschen leben. Der gemeine Tierrechtler schlechthin, fährt lieber auf der Looser-Spur. Hat seine sozialpädagogischen Semester nicht abgeschlossen, geistert lieber als Taxifahrer ohne Ortskenntnisse durch die Gegend, oder lebt vom Trinkgeld einer Aushilfsbedienung mehr schlecht als recht - hält sich aber für den ethischen Maßstab und auch sonst für den Nabel der Welt.


----------



## Darket (29. April 2015)

*AW: Schweiz und die Angler - mal hüh, mal hott.....*



> Hat seine sozialpädagogischen Semester nicht abgeschlossen, geistert lieber als Taxifahrer ohne Ortskenntnisse durch die Gegend


Als angelnder Sozialpädagoge (allerdings abgeschlossen) möchte ich hier energisch widersprechen. Ich habe nichtmal einen Führerschein und kann somit gar kein Taxi fahren. :q


----------



## Trollwut (29. April 2015)

*AW: Schweiz und die Angler - mal hüh, mal hott.....*



Darket schrieb:


> Als angelnder Sozialpädagoge (allerdings abgeschlossen) möchte ich hier energisch widersprechen. Ich habe nichtmal einen Führerschein und kann somit gar kein Taxi fahren. :q



Das ist gut. Wie sähe sonst dein ökologischer Fußabdruck aus?


----------



## Darket (29. April 2015)

*AW: Schweiz und die Angler - mal hüh, mal hott.....*

Mein ökologischer Fußabdruck ist voll ok. Angler und Sozialpädagoge sind schonmal zwei Faktoren auf Grund derer ich im Grunde gar keine Kohle habe, um noch nennenswerten ökologischen Schaden anzurichten. Aber um da gewisse Klischees mal aus dem Weg zu räumen und (gerade Dich |supergri ) etwas zu beruhigen, ich habe trotz meines Berufes die Springerstiefel immer den Birkenstocklatschen vorgezogen.

So, aber bevor ich schon wieder völlig ins OT rutsche, reichts jetzt auch mal.


----------

